# What's your average?



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

When you guys shoot trap, skeet, or sporting clays, what is your usual average?


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

My average is from the 23 to 25 out of 25 range
Ernie


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Skeet or trap?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

23-24 at the 16


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

idk best i've ever shot was 23/25 first time shooting then i shot a 20 then a 19 then a 18 then a 17 and another 17 :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

It's natural for people to shoot really good their first time. Reason being, they have no habits and no real routine. Then, after you shoot a round, you get a routine, and if you are inexperienced, and even being experienced, you develop horrible habits that kill your scores. Everything is very natural. When you get really really good, you can consistently break 23-25 every round. But that is very good breaking 23 your first time. Let the show you that it IS possible to break that many or more. Because you HAVE done it.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

25 is the average for me with the ocasional 21, 23, 20, 19, you get the picture :lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

You sound pretty good. I hear ya on those occasional low scores. I can go out and break 23-24 several rounds straight for 8 or 9 weekends straight before a competition and go out and absolutely suck it up! And no it's not because of pressure. I am usually pretty consistent. Pressure isn't much too me. I've been in and won enough shoot offs to not worry bout it.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Usually around 19/25 but i can do better one day and the next i can hit nothing.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

If I shoot 5 rounds of trap, I may drop 1. In skeet if I shoot 5 rounds I may drop 2 or 3. My average for sporting clays is 95 +, I shoot sporting clays a lot and really enjoy it. I don't mean to sound cocky though :beer:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

It's amazing watching those fellas shoot! You can tell they are great because they make it look so easy! But remember...... very few people ever get to that point in there shooting ability. It takes years of practice for 6 to 8 hours a day to get to that level. That being said if you will notice, all the trick shot artists whether it be Herb Parsons (shot for Winchester in the 1950's) or Flanigan or Tom Knapp, they all throw there own targets! Why is this? The reason is so that they know exactly where the birds are going to be before swinging into action. Now ya still have to hit em!

I wonder how consistent they are as far as the amount they break. For example, on the videos you see them break 10 straight before the clays hit the ground. But how often do they actually get all 10? Any of you guys see them shoot in person? If so, how many times can they do this? Herb Parsons used to shoot 7 clay targets with a model 12 Winchester pump, thats all the gun would hold.

Bob A.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

LAst season I had a 22 bird average at the 20 yard station.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

about 2 years ago I was shootin an avg of 20-22 but I out grew my youth gun

now I soot more like 18


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

23-24 on trap, 24+ on wobble trap, 22-23 skeet, 22 5 stand, 88-92 for sporting.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Lets go one step futher guys,any of you guys shoot "ATA"? if so what is your average (per 100) for each event?

Guys that can average 23/25 are in class B which is not bad for the occasional shooter (16yd) Now just think how good some guys are that are in class A,AA and AAA.

Doubles are my favorite (two birds at the same time from the 16yd line,all 5 stations) It amazes me to watch the pro's shoot 100 straight 

Then the Handi-cap,few people can bost 100 straight from the 27yd line.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I dropped out of the ATA because of the cost and travel now I shoot leagues only.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I ended last years trap league with a 23.75 Average


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Trap I average 94/100.

Sporting clays I only average 35/50.


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

Handicap trap league 21.7 2007 season

16 yd league was 23 and some change 2007 season


----------

